# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Some strange quotes I never expected from Putin

## tommy949

No references to the need to fight terror can be an argument for restricting human rights. 
Vladimir Putin

Nobody and nothing will stop Russia on the road to strengthening democracy and ensuring human rights and freedoms. 
Vladimir Putin

History proves that all dictatorships, all authoritarian forms of government are transient. Only democratic systems are not transient. Whatever the shortcomings, mankind has not devised anything superior. 
Vladimir Putin



The path towards a free society has not been simple. There are tragic and glorious pages in our history. 
Vladimir Putin

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Strange?

Its what evil leaders do. They sound great in speeches so that they have the people on their side.

----------


## Indy Vidual

They hate us like us because we are not free.

----------


## r3volution

i would love to know what this has to do with Ron Paul ...

----------


## Danan

> i would love to know what this has to do with Ron Paul ...


I guess Putin endorsing Ron Paul would make big news. =D

Then again... the msm would probably just ignore it too...

----------


## JacobSzumniak

I feel like people have a very biased opinion of Putin based on US Media and school systems where they show him as some totalitarian dictator along the lines of Hitler or something. You know why Putin had to take the Russian election right now? Cause Russia is gonna need a strong leader for WWIII.

----------


## WilliamC

As far as I can tell Putin isn't trying to get Russia to attack other countries, he's trying to protect and rule Russia.

----------


## Knightskye

Check out these Hitler quotes:
http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/au...lf_hitler.html




> As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice.


Hahahahahaha.

----------


## No Free Beer

> I guess Putin endorsing Ron Paul would make big news. =D
> 
> Then again... the msm would probably just ignore it too...


Putin is a piece of trash. He's KGB. I am so tired of people on here saying the most stupid $#@!.

I am in line with how a lot of people get frustrated with our foreign policy, but it seems to be getting out of hand.

I mean, someone honestly just said that Putin is just trying to defend his country. What drugs are you on?

Putin is just as much of a piece of trash as the next one. 

Get over yourselves.

----------


## No Free Beer

> I feel like people have a very biased opinion of Putin based on US Media and school systems where they show him as some totalitarian dictator along the lines of Hitler or something. You know why Putin had to take the Russian election right now? Cause Russia is gonna need a strong leader for WWIII.


So that justifies it? 

How are you morally fit to justify being a Ron Paul with such an outlandish comment.

Good Lord...

----------


## No Free Beer

> As far as I can tell Putin isn't trying to get Russia to attack other countries, he's trying to protect and rule Russia.


Are you being serious right now?

If you are just playing a joke on us, I'll let it pass. This time.

----------


## r3volution

http://putintheritzon.ytmnd.com/

----------


## Acala

> History proves that all dictatorships, all authoritarian forms of government are transient. Only democratic systems are not transient. Whatever the shortcomings, mankind has not devised anything superior. 
> Vladimir Putin


Hahahahahaha!  But democratic systems ARE transient.  The Founders of this country KNEW democracy was suicidal.  That is why they AVOIDED it and instead constituted a strictly limited REPUBLIC.  The US Constitution and the Bill of Rights in particular are ANTI-democratic.  Democracy is nothing but the chosen form of modern dictatorship.  Once the tyrants discovered that they were good enough at manipulating people that they could allow them to have a puppet show to give the appearance of political self-determination, the world became safe for democracy.

When a modern leader talks about democracy, he is right on the party line of power.  On the other hand, show me a leader who talks about reducing the size and power of government, regardless of how it is selected, and I'll show you a champion of liberty.  Putin isn't one.

----------


## flynn

When they say freedom and democracy in the same sentence, it means they want to neutralize any will of personal resistance of the state and community of rebellion from central government through voting, so to guarantee the freedom of the government to do what it wants.

----------


## fisharmor

> Are you being serious right now?
> 
> If you are just playing a joke on us, I'll let it pass. This time.


So, what countries has Russia invaded recently?

----------


## matt0611

> Strange?
> 
> Its what evil leaders do. They sound great in speeches so that they have the people on their side.


This. Its too bad Putin is full of $#@!. It can be easily shown that his actions don't match his words. Talk is cheap.

----------


## No Free Beer

> So, what countries has Russia invaded recently?


Look up the South Ossetia war (2008)

----------


## No Free Beer

Not the mention that Putin is KGB.

Get real, dude.

----------


## KingNothing

> So, what countries has Russia invaded recently?


......really?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Putin is a piece of trash. He's KGB. I am so tired of people on here saying the most stupid $#@!.
> 
> I am in line with how a lot of people get frustrated with our foreign policy, but it seems to be getting out of hand.
> 
> I mean, someone honestly just said that Putin is just trying to defend his country. What drugs are you on?
> 
> Putin is just as much of a piece of trash as the next one. 
> 
> Get over yourselves.


Yep.  He's pretty much in the same mold as the criminals in the US regime.  He wants to expand his "sphere of influence" too.  Eventually, there will be some sort of conflict, as ruling the world is 'murca's job.

----------


## Carson

I'm not sure his democracy is any more of a democracy than our republic.

I've heard there are only four countries left that don't have central banks tied in with the global system of central banks. That would mean no matter how much hard earned money people gathered together to build their world the way they want others have the ability to fire up the fake money presses to get their way...

and then stiff them with the bill! 

Mind you I don't think they fire them up lightly if it means spending their own money. Imagine them dreaming up another one of their very expensive social engineering task. Perhaps those in charge just need to come up with the right amount to own the politicians in the right places. Those politicians could manipulate their countrymen and women into borrowing money from them. Not only is what they wanted being accomplished they have had others borrow from them to get it done. Cha ching goes the interest payments. 

Much of these hidden cost and the money being printed up outright seem to me to be for a stealth, back-door socialism. I think they have gotten so carried away that they have sucked the strength out of the capital that capitalism needs to function. 

It is very scary. They have to realize it by now but the only plans are for getting us deeper in the hole and things like drones and bullets to crack down on us if we can't take it. We are losing many daily that can't.

Only one man, Ron Paul talks of trying to regain control of the budget and or Liberty.



On the one hand many others seem to be with the big global plan they've been drawn into. On the other I can't see the entire world taking what those that have co-opted our governments, our borders, and our war departments have been dishing out any longer.

Very scary times.  

*We really need Ron Paul Now.*

*The world really needs Ron Paul Now.*

----------

